# Hawthorne???



## St.Peter (Oct 24, 2015)

Picked this one up the other day for $35. Its a few back in line for restoring but I couldn't pass it up


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 1, 2015)

Early postwar CWC, could have been a Hawthorne, Western Flyer (still later grips though), or Roadmaster. Chain guard is aftermarket.


----------



## rustNspokes (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks like with a little work using paint stripper, you might have some decent original paint under there.


----------



## Boris (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey Brian-
Please post the serial number from the bottom bracket. Look for some letters like a large "C" with a small "w"  or an "ACW"off to the far right hand side as well. Not quite sure when that rear fender mount on the seat stays would have come into play, but I'm thinking a bit later than early post war. Maybe like '49 or '50. Also if you can read a letter off the Morrow hub that would be nice, If original to the bike, it's my understanding that Morrow scripted hubs were used up until 1950. What's the brand name on the tires?


----------

